# code for peroneus longus tendon



## grandmacora (Apr 17, 2009)

What code would I use for a tear of the peroneus longus tendon of the ankle?  The pt had a injury to the ankle.  I looked at 727.68 but that code is for nontramatic  rupture right or can I use that CONFUSED  Thanks


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would code it as 845.09 (other sprains of the ankle).


----------

